# Goodbye, Sushi.



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Sushi has passed. Unfortunately, I was at work, but thankfully my mother sat with her the whole time. 

Sushi, I love you. I love you so much. Thank you. Thank you for being my bestfriend. Thank you for being my rock. Thank you for everything. I can't say "I love you" enough. I told you "Goodnight, love you!" every single night. And will continue to do so. 

So Sushi, goodnight, love you. May you Swim in Peace now.

















I won't get into detail. I can't. So I'll let her journal do all the talking.  
Again, Sushi, I love you. 
http://www.bettafish.com/144-journals/724922-beautiful-life-sushi.html


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I know she will be missed.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Rainbo said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry. I know she will be missed.


Thank you Rainbo.  She will be missed oh so much. I miss her so much already.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm so sorry :-( She was such a fighter. 


SIP Sushi


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. We know how much you love her and did all you can to give her the best life.

SIP Sushi


----------

